# looks like there's a new Sheriff in town .....



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Yup, the powers that be have resorted to conscription to enlist me. I'll try (cough) not to become power-drunken in the course of my tenure


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

May the Good Lord protect us....


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Tundra_Hawk2003 said:


> May the Good Lord protect us....


Indeed... Now, where is SpOt when I need to use my powers?


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

Yikes.......I can see it now. All posts have to be in both official languages. :mg:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

GaryM12 said:


> Yikes.......I can see it now. All posts have to be in both official languages. :mg:


Well, mine at least...

Mes messages devront être affichés dans les deux langues et je devrai répondre aux membres dans la langue officielle de leur choix...

My post will have to be in both languages and I'll have to reply in the official language of their choice...

Good enough?:wink:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I guess that means all posts must be in French, English and Pictures:wink:

We don't want Newfoundland left out


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> I guess that means all posts must be in French, English and Pictures:wink:
> 
> We don't want Newfoundland left out


I'll see what I can do about this...:embara::chortle:

Je vais voir ce que je peux faire...:embara::chortle:


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Conrats Pierre!

Has anyone added "The Thread" to the wish list? :noidea:

:behindsof


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

ciscokid said:


> Conrats Pierre!
> 
> Has anyone added "The Thread" to the wish list? :noidea:
> 
> :behindsof


I'm just a newbie, and not even an initiated one at that... and I'm not even sure that the admins know where to search for this one...:noidea:


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

I understand... 


If they need help finding it.., let me know! LOL


----------

